# No Driver Found During Adding Printer Through Network (windows 8)



## arjaytech (Apr 16, 2011)

Hello Guys,

Good Day!!

I would like to ask some help from anyone of you,

I have here a laptop Windows 8 Operating System (home group)
and i would like to add printer which is installed in windows 7 desktop Computer (connected to domain)

but the problem after trying to connect to the network printer, here is what i encountered.

says:
No Driver Found

here is the screenshots

http://attachments.techguy.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=225470&stc=1&d=1374562421

Thanks,
Arjay


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

When you went to HP's web site did you find and try HP Single-Function and Multifunction Printers - How Do I Find the Best Driver for My HP Printer in Windows 7 or Windows 8??


----------



## arjaytech (Apr 16, 2011)

So you mean, do i need to install new driver for windows 8?


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

arjaytech said:


> So you mean, do i need to install new driver for windows 8?


yup. the 7 driver will most likely not work on 8.......


----------



## arjaytech (Apr 16, 2011)

should i install windows 8 driver into the windows 7 computer where the printer is locally connected?

or in the windows 8 laptop where the workstation trying to connect into the printer..


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

no.......the w7 pc gets the w7 driver, the w8 rig gets the w8 driver........


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

When you share a printer you get an option to load other drivers so that they are available for remote computers. But since you've already shared it you may as well just install the driver and/or software on the Windows 8.


----------



## arjaytech (Apr 16, 2011)

TerryNet said:


> When you share a printer you get an option to load other drivers so that they are available for remote computers. But since you've already shared it you may as well just install the driver and/or software on the Windows 8.


Hello TerryNet,

thank you for your response,

that's what i did i do install the driver when i am about to connect to the windows 7 computer (where printer is connected)

then please see attached image files,,


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Nothing attached?


----------



## arjaytech (Apr 16, 2011)

TerryNet said:


> Nothing attached?


the attached image file are in my first post.

thank you


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

My understanding of your initial post and attached screen shot is that when you attempted to connect to the printer no Windows 8 driver was found.

Since that time have you used the link I provided in post # 2 or any other resource to find a Windows 8 driver or instructions for installing the printer? If you found a driver is it now on the Windows 8 computer, and in what form (what type of file or files)? If instead you only found instructions, what (briefly) are they?


----------

